# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibition Designer and Preparator, Lancaster, PA, 1/9/20

## babs.smith

The Phillips Museum of Art at Franklin & Marshall College seeks an experienced Exhibition Designer and Preparator with excellent organizational skills, attention to detail, and the ability to multitask in a fast-paced, visitor centered, team-oriented environment.  
Functions and Responsibilities Include:

Support the Curator of Academic Affairs and Community Engagement's work on exhibitions as well as artists, guest curators F&M faculty and students in the preparation, design and realization of relevant exhibition spaces. Attend and participate in project based meetings and ongoing communication between relevant parties.Support the Assistant Director and Collections Manager's work on permanent collection projects supporting its care and conservation as well exhibitions on the collection in the museum and on the public grounds of F&M. Fabricate shelving and other exhibition related elements including mounts for collection based exhibition. Frame work as necessary. Create crates and packs for outgoing loans. Assist with preparing objects for class instruction or tours.Perform scheduled preventative maintenance including gallery and outdoor sculpture maintenance. Prepare the galleries for exhibition and is responsible for their maintenance and physical care in accordance with AAM standards. Order exhibition supplies and fabricate exhibition furniture and exhibition elements as needed. Responsible for reviewing and adhering to exhibition budgets lines relative to their duties. Act as first line liaison with F&M Facilities, Security and contractors.Create inventory and maintain supplies including exhibition furniture, lighting fixtures, paint, hardware and tools.Pack, unpack and transport artwork as needed. Construct crates and other packing containers as appropriate. Transport artwork as needed. Assist in uncrating incoming works of art. With oversight from the Assistant Director and Collections Manager, arrange shipping logistics for temporary and outgoing traveling exhibitions.In addition to museum spaces at the Phillips, the position will facilitate design and installation in the Winter Fine Art Center galleries, as needed for museum related exhibitions and events.Assist in the facilitation of and attend museum exhibitions and events,including talks, tours, lectures, exhibition openings and receptions, class visits, trainings and performances. Mentor F&M interns and student museum workers with elements of exhibition design, preparation, installation and gallery maintenance.
Learn more about at https://www.fandm.edu/phillips-museum
Full-time members of the Franklin & Marshall College professional staff receive competitive starting pay and a comprehensive benefits package that includes health coverage, dental, vision, generous retirement savings plan contributions, education benefits for employees, spouses and dependent children, and enjoy access to all College facilities including dining venues to suit all tastes, recreation and fitness facilities, and libraries, plus access to College performances, lectures, and events.

Please visit https://fandm.interviewexchange.com/...p?JOBID=118997 for more information and to apply for this position.

----------

